# Shimano Road shoes



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anybody know if Shimano road shoes run big ,small or pretty close to true size?
My last pair of shoes were Giro Factors in a 44.5. I'm looking at a new pair of Shimano R171s..


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

42.5 shimano 321
43 specialized sworks
43 giro the laced model
43 rapha gt (little roomy.. could probably wear 42.5)

Hope that helps


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I happen to wear 44.5 too and for my feet, Shimano shoes seem a bit roomier than Spec, Bontrager, Sidi and LG. The shape of the Shimano shoe and insole fits my foot better, but of course this is going to be an individual thing. The EU sizing seems pretty consistent between shoe brands whereas the US sizes seem all over the map. One thing I've done when uncertain of size is order two sizes and return the one that doesn't fit.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Arts has a decent shoe comparison on line chart. It says Giro is a half to one full size smaller than Shimano and they have a 60 day fit guarantee.


----------



## proclaimer888 (Jul 24, 2010)

Shimano Road Shoes are true regarding size. No worres...my foot is a bit wide and Shimano was good.....regretfully lost one of the pair....long story. Lake is fine.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I have the 170s and they are true to size. Really nice shoe IMHO. I've tried a couple of the Spec shoes and found them to be a bit tight width-wise for my feet.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I have Shimano road shoes size 45 and they fit the way they should. The sole on the right shoe creaks sometimes when I am out of the saddle. I am just going to ride them anyway. Probably payback since I rejected the creaky bottom bracket bike style.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

arinowner said:


> Does anybody know if Shimano road shoes run big ,small or pretty close to true size?
> My last pair of shoes were Giro Factors in a 44.5. I'm looking at a new pair of Shimano R171s..


Why cant you go to the shop and just try them on to be 100% sure? Should not be hard to find a shop that has them


----------

